# UK refill / palette prices



## LASHionista (May 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 
may anyone tell me how much the eyeshadow refill pans and palettes cost in the UK now?
Thanks in advance


----------



## FK79 (May 14, 2009)

Pans are £7.34 and the palettes are £9.79


----------

